# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه اطلاعات یا مالک اشتر

## mohamad76

سلام به همه دوستان  من به این دو دانشگاه اطلاعات یا مالک اشتر علاقه دارم موندم چطور باید انتخاب کنم چون رشته ی خاصن هر کی میدونه بگه با تشکر

----------


## kordali

> سلام به همه دوستان  من به این دو دانشگاه اطلاعات یا مالک اشتر علاقه دارم موندم چطور باید انتخاب کنم چون رشته ی خاصن هر کی میدونه بگه با تشکر


دانشکده اطلاعات نیمه متمرکز هستش یعنی مهر جوابش میاد تازه اونم خود دانشکده شون باهات تماس میگیره سنجش هیچ اطلاعی در مورد قبولیش نداره

----------


## artim

> سلام به همه دوستان  من به این دو دانشگاه اطلاعات یا مالک اشتر علاقه دارم موندم چطور باید انتخاب کنم چون رشته ی خاصن هر کی میدونه بگه با تشکر


چند برابر ظرفیت پذیرش میکنه اواسط مهر نتیجه اش میاد در صورت قبولی اولیه مصاحبه داره

----------


## mohamad76

> سلام به همه دوستان  من به این دو دانشگاه اطلاعات یا مالک اشتر علاقه دارم موندم چطور باید انتخاب کنم چون رشته ی خاصن هر کی میدونه بگه با تشکر


استخدام این دو دانشگاه چطوره کسی میدونه بگه..

----------


## artim

> استخدام این دو دانشگاه چطوره کسی میدونه بگه..


رشته خاص و یصورت نیمه متمرکز هست

----------


## mohamad76

اطلاعات استخدامش قطعیه

----------

